# Schwinn varsity cafe racer



## gumby6950 (Dec 16, 2016)

I am building a one of a kind. 
Tell me what you think.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 16, 2016)

Go for it! Please post after pics!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 16, 2016)

Is that a dragon bong back there?


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 16, 2016)

Holy in the living room!!
I like it!!


----------



## gumby6950 (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes it's a dragon. 700c rims on 26" f/f sure don't leave much room.


----------

